# My Next Shillelagh



## Rad

This one has been curing since 2013 and is ready for shaping.


----------



## CV3

Great shape for the shillelagh Rad. look forward to seeing the finish stick.


----------



## MJC4

Oak?

U are a patient man Rad. Not sure I have anything in the stick bin from 4 years ago.


----------



## Rad

MJC4 said:


> Oak?
> U are a patient man Rad. Not sure I have anything in the stick bin from 4 years ago.


I started collected a bunch of material 8 years ago to the present so that when I retired I'd have plenty of material to work with. I'm still collecting - that way I should always have well aged material. Now that I've retired i get to enjoy the fruits of my labor.


----------



## RandyL476

Looking forward to how it turns out, what kind of wood is it.


----------



## Rad

RandyL476 said:


> Looking forward to how it turns out, what kind of wood is it.


Ash


----------



## Rodney

That's going to be a great stick.

Rodney


----------



## CAS14

"I'd put my money on an old man with a good shillelagh, over a group of young toughs."
My grandfather, in response to my braggadocio immediately following my graduation from Marine Corps boot camp in 1966.

My role model, a WWI veteran.

I wanna see your shillelagh, when finished!!!

Vance


----------



## Rad

CAS14 said:


> "I'd put my money on an old man with a good shillelagh, over a group of young toughs."
> My grandfather, in response to my braggadocio immediately following my graduation from Marine Corps boot camp in 1966.
> My role model, a WWI veteran.
> I wanna see your shillelagh, when finished!!!
> Vance


I remember you sharing that before - but I forgot where I heard it - Thanks for reminding me Vance!


----------



## MJC4

Thought I read somewhere here on the forum your supposed to season a shillelagh in manure. hew: Did I read that right? If so, all U shillelagh fans, why? :cigar: Perhaps this is where the expression "getting the sh-tty end of the stick" comes from..............


----------



## dww2

MJC4, I remember reading that same thing years ago. I think the article specified donkey manure, too for some reason. The article also said to drill out the head and fill it with lead shot then plug it up.

Rad, I'm sure that will make a lovely head-knocker when you're done. Sure to be some interesting grain there in the knob. I have a similarly shaped piece of oak drying right now which should make a nice shillelagh.


----------



## LilysDad

MJC4 said:


> Thought I read somewhere here on the forum your supposed to season a shillelagh in manure. hew: Did I read that right?


Should that be grass fed or grain fed manure???


----------



## woodsman

Great looking Ash Rad will be keeping an eye on your progression with this Shillelagh so no pressure mate.


----------



## Rad

MJC4 - yes you are absolutely right! But we have some modern techniques to dry, harden and create flexibility. I dipped this stick first in Pentacryl first for several weeks - then when I pulled it out I covered the top knot with a paper bag and hung it to dry. It will be quite stout when finished. But if you would like to stick yours in a pile of crap and then up a chimney - go right ahead. I'd rather stick with the modern method.


----------



## Rad

I did a little shaping today, actually it is my second round - I wasn't happy with the first round and just cut it off with my Dewalt miter saw and started fresh. As I began the first sanding after the rough shaping - I noticed it was starting to show a red almost purple tint. The pictures really don't do it justice, but here are the early results.


----------



## woodsman

Looking good Rad nice work.


----------



## Rodney

That's going to be a pretty one when you get some finish on it.

Rodney


----------



## RPM

Rad said:


> This one has been curing since 2013 and is ready for shaping.


Now it's impossible that I won't do at least one Shillelagh (shi-lay-lee). : )


----------



## Rad

RPM said:


> Rad said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one has been curing since 2013 and is ready for shaping.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's impossible that I won't do at least one Shillelagh (shi-lay-lee). : )
Click to expand...

There fun to make - I have an affinity for them - and I have a long irish limb in my family tree maybe it's in my blood.


----------



## RPM

Rad said:


> RPM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rad said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one has been curing since 2013 and is ready for shaping.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's impossible that I won't do at least one Shillelagh (shi-lay-lee). : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There fun to make - I have an affinity for them - and I have a long irish limb in my family tree maybe it's in my blood.
Click to expand...

I can imagine they might be addicting then. Rumor has it I might have a touch of the old four leaf clover as well so when I find the right branch I'll find out. Does one basically just keep carving and shaving away at the thick branch area to get it rounded? Can you share any tips?


----------



## RPM

Rad said:


> I did a little shaping today, actually it is my second round - I wasn't happy with the first round and just cut it off with my Dewalt miter saw and started fresh. As I began the first sanding after the rough shaping - I noticed it was starting to show a red almost purple tint. The pictures really don't do it justice, but here are the early results.


Nice color bonus. I take it you do a lot of the shaping with that hand-held grinder, or is that only for sanding?


----------



## Rad

[/quote]

I can imagine they might be addicting then. Rumor has it I might have a touch of the old four leaf clover as well so when I find the right branch I'll find out. Does one basically just keep carving and shaving away at the thick branch area to get it rounded? Can you share any tips?[/quote]

Ideally, you dig up the root ball and shape from that -- look at some Shillelagh pictures on line to get a feel for the shape.this particular stick I'm working on is a root ball stick. You do the very rough cut with a saw, then with rasp or grinder sander, followed by hand sanding until you get the desired look.

You can also use a limb with a crux, where two limbs meet to form the knob end. Unless you plan on going to an Irish county fair and being involved in a shillelagh fight, this limb method will work.

Root balls are the best because they can have multiple knobies and are tougher and more flexible - better able to split your opponent's skull. I'm


----------



## Rad

[/quote]Nice color bonus. I take it you do a lot of the shaping with that hand-held grinder, or is that only for sanding?[/quote]

That's a sanding wheel - but it does help in the shaping.


----------



## RPM

I can imagine they might be addicting then. Rumor has it I might have a touch of the old four leaf clover as well so when I find the right branch I'll find out. Does one basically just keep carving and shaving away at the thick branch area to get it rounded? Can you share any tips?[/quote]

Ideally, you dig up the root ball and shape from that -- look at some Shillelagh pictures on line to get a feel for the shape.this particular stick I'm working on is a root ball stick. You do the very rough cut with a saw, then with rasp or grinder sander, followed by hand sanding until you get the desired look.

You can also use a limb with a crux, where two limbs meet to form the knob end. Unless you plan on going to an Irish county fair and being involved in a shillelagh fight, this limb method will work.

Root balls are the best because they can have multiple knobies and are tougher and more flexible - better able to split your opponent's skull. I'm 

[/QUOTE]

I know those were pretty ignorant questions but thanks for answering them. it's good to know either a root or crux is used, but why a root might be better, etc. Not all questions get answered concisely via YouTube and whatnot so it's nice to have this community to turn to for knowledge.


----------



## Rad

Ron - the only ignorant question is the unasked question. A great book on the subject is - "The Shillelagh Makers Handbook" by John W. Hurley


----------



## Rad

I've finished sanding, gave it a copper tip and will be applying finish over the next few days.


----------

